# Politics/Does the best dog win



## Mike Shaughnessy (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone witness what they felt was poor judging(scoring low on one dog and giving top marks for an obvious weeker dog) Or is this a handler excuse for there dog not scoring as well as they had hoped.:-({|=


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike, I can honestly say I've seen that happen at police certifications/competitons. Well I guess I should say, it had all the appearances the "fix was in". 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

6 of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Some handlers think their dogs are better then they really are. I've been down that road before - hopefully I'm over myself now ...I like to call it the rose colored glasses syndrome.... Some trials I've been to, as a spectator, left me thinking that some judges are really in dire need of some type of glasses.:smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Judging from the explosive responses to critism here on this board, I cannot imagine why a judge would just gloss over his critique.:-/"

I saw this when I had my Rotts, nothing like having a guy yell out 17,000 times and not get gigged, and then getting choke slammed point-wise for saying it twice.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why can't I get the whistly thingy to work??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Why can't I get the whistly thingy to work??


You have to use a space or return after it.


:-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

:-/" :-/" :-/"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks, worked well for me.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

in the PSD trial circuit around here, i have seen it first frickin hand. i did one trial with my first dog. my first ever trial. in the handlers meeting when discussing the area search, the proctor told us, "to get maximum points, we want the dog to bark on the alert". so i figure i'll take him at his word. big mistake. we're removed from the search until it's our turn. i send my dog and about 20 seconds or so into the search, i could tell he was in odor and i could have called the alert with about 90% accuracy, but i wait. he circles around the car once, trying to find a way to get in, and then eventually barks. i think our time was like 35-40 seconds. so then i get to watch other handlers. what do they do? they're calling their alerts the second the dog is in odor. you had guys with like 10-15 second finds. so i'm thinking i'm golden because none of their dogs barked. WRONG. 

with this same organization, i competed in a trial last year. again on the frickin search, they told us the same thing (this was about 4 or 5 years since the last one i did). fug that. i wasn't buying it. i figured if the dog didn't bark RIGHT AWAY, i wasn't waiting. for this trial, they didn't separate us, they let us watch so basically it was a known hide as long as you didn't go first. so i watch a few. they send their dog and after they call the alert, people are going up to the dog, putting the leash on and heeling the dog away. exercise over. so i send the dog out, he searches and quickly locates badguy. he barked right away so i didn't have to worry about whether or not to wait. after i call the alert, i call the dog back to me (you're supposed to stay in the designated area while the dog is searching). what do i get on my scorecards? "dog leaves find" with various point totals deducted. WTF. I CALLED HIM AWAY FROM IT. 

a buddy of mine competed in this same groups trials for a couple years. his first year, he didn't win $hit. the next year, he's winning all kinds of trophies. i knew the dog. trained with him every week. it was the same dog. maybe a tad bit more polished, but basically the same dog. why so many trophies the second year? he got to know everyone in the circuit. organizers, competitors, judges. he was now in the "in" club. basically your first year is a throw away until you get "known". 

now you know why i like to travel 13 hours to arizona to compete down there...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You have to use a space or return after it.
> 
> 
> :-\"


I've been using the copy and paste method (right click on the one you want - copy it - then paste it to where you want it)....go figure.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

At both Nationals recently (USA and WDA) it was amazing to see some of the big guns get away with body language that others lost points for double commands. 
Any sport, dog or human, that requires a "Judgement call" will have all the political bs that goes along with said "judgement call".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Stupid mac, can't figure the cut and paste at all.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, the body language thing. What would people think if the "big gun" lost???

How would the world go on??? How would that judge get another assignment???

This was something that was addressed in the early 80's with judges being assigned, thus taking some of the silly shit out of judging.

God forbid, how could we possibly cope???


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> At both Nationals recently (USA and WDA) it was amazing to see some of the big guns get away with body language that others lost points for double commands.
> Any sport, dog or human, that requires a "Judgement call" will have all the political bs that goes along with said "judgement call".


This goes beyond sport too. I see this type of thing at USAR certifications.

Pretty sad.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> This goes beyond sport too. I see this type of thing at USAR certifications.
> 
> Pretty sad.


One of the big reasons I left SAR. :x


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I've been using the copy and paste method (right click on the one you want - copy it - then paste it to where you want it)....go figure.....


Either way, you have to use a space or return after it.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

that is the way i do it as well


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Stupid mac, can't figure the cut and paste at all.


Highlight the text. Hold down the apple key to the left of the space bar and hit the C (to copy).

Now move your cursor to where you want the highlighted text that you copied. Hold down that same apple key and hit V.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Some handlers think their dogs are better then they really are. I've been down that road before - hopefully I'm over myself now ...I like to call it the rose colored glasses syndrome.... Some trials I've been to, as a spectator, left me thinking that some judges are really in dire need of some type of glasses.:smile:


That's type 1 dog handler... then there's type 2 - me - who is never ever happy with ANYTHING. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

v

Worked out well, thanks.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WRONG! do it AGAIN.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why do think it is there??? For you guys???? HA!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> v
> 
> Worked out well, thanks.


Wrong. Do it again.

Highlight the text. Hold down the apple key (to the left of the space bar) and then hit the C (to copy).

Now move your cursor to where you want the highlighted text that you copied. Hold down that same apple key and hit V.

You hit the V without holding down the apple key.

The apple key is that extra control key with the apple on it, to the left of the space bar.


----------



## Mike Shaughnessy (May 9, 2007)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Some handlers think their dogs are better then they really are. I've been down that road before - hopefully I'm over myself now ...I like to call it the rose colored glasses syndrome.... Some trials I've been to, as a spectator, left me thinking that some judges are really in dire need of some type of glasses.:smile:


I cant see to what advantage it would be to a judge, to blatenly misjudge a competion. However some are certainly lacking in the eye sight department. Friend or not why would he risk his reputation on one event.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Definitely a thankless job. At least with critiques we are better able to understand the judges logic on that particular day.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and lest anyone be thinking that the dog world has exclusive claim to this "problem", don't!!
i've run into the political BS everywhere from 4-H (oh, yeah, believe it) to ANY kind of showing in the livestock/equine world 
judging IS a thankless job, but the blatant politics in some venues just makes me want to puke.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The whistley thing uses a backslash \ not a forward slash / .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

:-\" OK maybe it will work this time.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny nobody has mentioned bribery. Never hear about the trials in Germany with the drunk judges in some backyard club trial, lots of alcohol and a blind judge?

Where there are people in power there is corruption. Showlines are the worst culprits here, afterall, you can't breed that beautiful dog without a Sch title so what do you do if you have a top show winner that has no drive?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Where there are people in power there is corruption.


said a mouthful THERE mike :-&


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff you kill me, the post is moving on and you are still worried about a smiley face thing.......](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, the head banging icon describes me well. Just bang against something till it breaks. Most of the time it works.........sorta.


----------

